# may all your dreams and goals come true



## GG12

Dear (NAME)

Happy Birthday! I wish you the best, may all your dreams and goals come true. I wish you can be happy not today, but everyday. I feel lucky to have a friend like you, and I hope we can be friends forever. Thank you for everything. 

Love You,
(NAME)


----------



## NotNow

Before it can be translated, you have to clarify whether your friend is male or female and whether you are male or female.  It makes a difference in Polish. 

It will also help if you tell about the nature of your friendship because there are different words for friend depending on the relationship.


----------



## Faycelina

Hey,
I think you should read the terms of posting before. Your title is wrong, sorry.

You also need to provide a context that will help us translating.


----------



## kamilkostyn

GG12 said:


> Dear (NAME)
> 
> Happy Birthday! I wish you the best, may all your dreams and goals come true. I wish you can be happy not today, but everyday. I feel lucky to have a friend like you, and I hope we can be friends forever. Thank you for everything.
> 
> Love You,
> (NAME)



Drogi/Droga* (NAME)

Wszystkiego Najlepszego, niech spełnią się wszystkie Twoje sny i zamierzenia. Abyś był szczęśliwy nie tylko dzisiaj, ale każdego dnia. Mam szczęście, że jesteś moim przyjacielem i mam nadzieję, że na zawsze nim pozostaniesz. Dziękuję Ci za wszystko.

Twój/Twoja** (NAME)

------------------
* - "Drogi" if Your friend is male, "Droga" - otherwise
** - similarly, "Twój" - if You are male, "Twoja" - otherwise

I have assumed in this translation, that You are really good friends, not just colleagues.


----------



## Faycelina

To be more precise I corrected the translation of kamilkostyn because it seems he forgot in the middle of the msg about male/female forms 


kamilkostyn said:


> Abyś był szczęśliwy/*szczęśliwa** nie tylko dzisiaj, ale każdego dnia. Mam szczęście, że jesteś moim przyjacielem/*moją **przyjaciółką** i mam nadzieję, że na zawsze nim/*nią** pozostaniesz. Dziękuję Ci za wszystko.



** szczęśliwy - male friend, szczęśliwa - female friend
* moim przyjacielem - male friend, moją przyjaciółką - female friend
* nim - male friend, nią - female friend*




kamilkostyn said:


> Wszystkiego Najlepszego


And there's no need to write "najlepszego" with capital letter. We don't do it. Just write "*Wszystkiego najlepszego*".


----------



## slavic_one

kamilkostyn said:


> Drogi/Droga* (NAME)
> 
> Wszystkiego Najlepszego, niech spełnią się wszystkie Twoje sny i zamierzenia. Abyś był szczęśliwy nie tylko dzisiaj, ale każdego dnia. Mam szczęście, że jesteś moim przyjacielem i mam nadzieję, że na zawsze nim pozostaniesz. Dziękuję Ci za wszystko.
> 
> Twój/Twoja** (NAME)
> 
> ------------------
> * - "Drogi" if Your friend is male, "Droga" - otherwise
> ** - similarly, "Twój" - if You are male, "Twoja" - otherwise
> 
> I have assumed in this translation, that You are really good friends, not just colleagues.





Faycelina said:


> To be more precise I corrected the translation of kamilkostyn because it seems he forgot in the middle of the msg about male/female forms
> 
> 
> ** szczęśliwy - male friend, szczęśliwa - female friend
> * moim przyjacielem - male friend, moją przyjaciółką - female friend
> * nim - male friend, nią - female friend*
> 
> 
> 
> And there's no need to write "najlepszego" with capital letter. We don't do it. Just write "*Wszystkiego najlepszego*".



Isn't it also "był*a* (szczęśliwa)"?


----------



## Slovianka

And, I would add: "dreams" here are rather supposed to mean "marzenia" (day-dreams, so to say) than "sny" (dreams we dream at night, and if they were becoming true, we would often have to face schizophrenic reality).

So: instead of "niech spełnią się wszystkie Twoje sny i zamierzenia" I wolud prefer "życzę Ci spełnienia marzeń i osiągnięcia zamierzonych celów". It is much simpler and perhaps more common.


----------



## GG12

Thank you all.  I really appreciate
And I'm sorry because I'm new here.


----------



## kamilkostyn

Slovianka said:


> And, I would add: "dreams" here are rather supposed to mean "marzenia" (day-dreams, so to say) than "sny" (dreams we dream at night, and if they were becoming true, we would often have to face schizophrenic reality).
> 
> So: instead of "niech spełnią się wszystkie Twoje sny i zamierzenia" I wolud prefer "życzę Ci spełnienia marzeń i osiągnięcia zamierzonych celów". It is much simpler and perhaps more common.







Is it simpler/more common ? Maybe it depends on the region You are from


----------



## majlo

Are you trying to say that in some regions people make their lives harder?  Putting aside the frequency of the usage, Slovianka's version is simply better.


----------

